# UFC cuts Ring Girls Natasha Wicks and Logan Stanton



## fosure

Ring Girls Natasha Wicks and Logan Stanton where cut from the UFC. The reason why is not yet known, but some insiders are telling Buddhasport.com it was because of an interview the two girls did for a MMA Fix. The two UFC beauty's made a comment about Koscheck faking an eye injury, that didn't sit right with one UFC official in particular.

http://www.buddhasport.com/community/ringgirlsgone/


----------



## CornbreadBB

They can talk too? Holy shit!


----------



## Nefilim777

WOAH! They didn't last long did they?! Strange...



> Natasha Wicks and Logan Stanton cut from UFC
> By Sammy Lee Dec 17, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> RRing Girls Natasha Wicks and Logan Stanton where cut from the UFC. The reason why is not yet known, but some insiders are telling Buddhasport.com it was because of an interview the two girls did for a MMA Fix. The two UFC beauty's made a comment about Koscheck faking an eye injury, that didn't sit right with one UFC official in particular.


----------



## 420atalon

Yay, no more crooked finger... Losing Natasha Wicks kind of sucks though.

Odd that they would get booted for commenting on Koscheck's eye poke(which I kind of do think was faked).


----------



## machidaisgod

Well they are probably qualified experts on faking so ufc probably wanted this quashed asap. Butt where to find new trained ring girls????
ps Have no fear the crooked finger is still here, Arianny thank god is on vacation


----------



## steveo412

That sucks they were both hot


----------



## jasvll

I'm not familiar with 'buddhasport'. What's their policy on things needing to be true in order to be published?


----------



## 420atalon




----------



## swpthleg

There has to be more to it than that.


----------



## SpoKen

Definitely Swp, I fail to see why they'd both get fired for an observation. Maybe they weren't giving it up to their bosses, that stuff really happens.


----------



## Nefilim777

I guess that undermining one of the promotions fighters is gross misconduct... I guess..


----------



## fightpragmatist

Hmmm Logan not so much, but my Natasha No! </3

Oh and is this legit?


----------



## 420atalon

fightpragmatist said:


> Oh and is this legit?


Yes

As per http://www.cagepotato.com/breaking-logan-stanton-and-natasha-wicks-fired-ufc it sounds like Chandella Powell will be the new ring girl and they will only have 2(Arriany and Chandella) now. Here is a picture.










Wouldn't be my choice...


----------



## Rygu

I wonder why people even bother to poke fun at Logan's finger, the girl is smoking hot and her replacement is not.


----------



## SpecC

Logan


----------



## Uchaaa

I hope this time we get to see some big tit chicks.


----------



## Hellboy

Uchaaa said:


> I hope this time we get to see some big tit chicks.


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

The whole point of ring card girls is that they are fake.


----------



## adobostreak

they should bring back this trio:


----------



## jasvll

That is some thin material.


----------



## gwabblesore

420atalon said:


> Yes
> 
> As per http://www.cagepotato.com/breaking-logan-stanton-and-natasha-wicks-fired-ufc it sounds like Chandella Powell will be the new ring girl and they will only have 2(Arriany and Chandella) now. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be my choice...


I didn't like the finger much (that pic earlier in the thread was really gross) but I can't _believe_ this is the replacement. Any girl that looks like I might have a chance with her should NOT be a ring girl.


----------



## CornbreadBB

adobostreak said:


> they should bring back this trio:


Look at the lips on the one all the way to the right...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Noooooo, not Logan!


----------



## GMK13

maybe they were sidelined due to injury, like every other person in the ufc. but seriously that sucks, i'll miss crooked finger.


----------



## steveo412

420atalon said:


> Yes
> 
> As per http://www.cagepotato.com/breaking-logan-stanton-and-natasha-wicks-fired-ufc it sounds like Chandella Powell will be the new ring girl and they will only have 2(Arriany and Chandella) now. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be my choice...


They should have got the girl 2 to her right, I wouldnt mind lookin at those guns walk around the cage.


----------



## AceFranklin88

CornbreadBB said:


> Look at the lips on the one all the way to the right...


Those aren't lips...That's a toe...


----------



## HaVoK

I personally didnt find either one too attractive. Natasha came across as a blond who is pretending to be stupid and flighty because she thinks that is what us guys like. I prefer intelligent, articulate woman with a good sense of humor. I believe she was most likely pretty smart, its just too bad she wasnt herself. This is just my opinion from general observations. I could be completely wrong.

Ariani is in every way magnificent. If they could bring back Rachelle they would have the perfect dynamic duo!:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus

I wish they would have kept natasha 

Even though her personality was sooo horribly fake and unattractive.


----------



## machidaisgod

steveo412 said:


> They should have got the girl 2 to her right, I wouldnt mind lookin at those guns walk around the cage.


Yeah but could she balance those beauties on the ring apron? But then who wouldn't mind her falling in their lap at ringside?


----------



## VolcomX311

420atalon said:


> Yes
> 
> As per http://www.cagepotato.com/breaking-logan-stanton-and-natasha-wicks-fired-ufc it sounds like Chandella Powell will be the new ring girl and they will only have 2(Arriany and Chandella) now. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be my choice...


The blond chick all the way to the right is named Lindsay Roper. She went to my high school and was picked up at a club while in Vegas, by Casino owner (one of) the Malouf brothers and the rest is history (she was dating a guy when she got picked up by the Malouf brother, but its hard to compete with a billionaire as a fresh high school grad, eh). Small world.


----------



## Hellboy

I'm glad Natasha is gone. Wasn't attractive at all and I thought over time she would stop giggling while looking at every fighters' ass.


----------



## GrabthemCakes

They refused to keep Sucking (up to) the boss.


----------



## Kreed

strange that it took them 3 weeks to come to this decision..It would be a shame if tht interview was the sole reason for this dismissal..Cant zuffa employees criticise fighters antics now? The whole ring girl position already has negative connotations attached to it but in firing these girls for having an opinion thats almost confirmation that these girls are suppose look pretty, barely clothed and be airheads


----------



## After J

Wow I didn't realize Kos was such a big part of the UFC that the two ring girls who are better known then him would get cut as a result of a comment as to how they saw it.


----------



## SpoKen

After J said:


> Wow I didn't realize Kos was such a big part of the UFC that *the two ring girls who are better known then him* would get cut as a result of a comment as to how they saw it.


Koscheck has been in the UFC since TUF 1, he's a veteran and very well known/respected.


----------



## dudeabides

That's for sure. Still wish we knew what really happened.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Looks wise, I'm not too happy that they're gone. With that being said, Natasha Wilks was painfully retarded. Her interviews were awful. The things she would say sometimes would just be awkward WTF moments. "Koscheck had to choose between fighting or squinting."....Really?


----------



## Kreed

Spoken812 said:


> Koscheck has been in the UFC since TUF 1, he's a veteran and very well known/respected.


he could be a veteran from ufc and it still wouldnt matter because if the ufc signed a ring girl that looked like megan fox she instantly be more recognisable and poopular than every fighter not named brock lesnar


----------



## swpthleg

Kreed said:


> strange that it took them 3 weeks to come to this decision..It would be a shame if tht interview was the sole reason for this dismissal..Cant zuffa employees criticise fighters antics now? The whole ring girl position already has negative connotations attached to it but in firing these girls for having an opinion thats almost confirmation that these girls are suppose look pretty, barely clothed and be airheads


They *are* supposed to look pretty, be barely clothed and be airheads. They have all succeeded in fine style, it's just that there's 1000's more like them, and it's a revolving door.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

My response to this news: 

"Meh."


----------



## Diokhan

Nuuuuu, Nastasha was my favourite. T_T


----------



## _RIVAL_

Uchaaa said:


> I hope this time we get to see some big tit chicks.




This is absolute poetry here. I concur.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Pataki

I really don't find either that attractive and Natasha is hugely annoying. I just watched the interview and everything from her voice to the rubbish coming out of her mouth annoyed me.

Neither are a patch on Arianny, as long as she's there I don't care, but I'm happy if they get new girls to replace Logan and Natasha :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

Bob Pataki said:


> I really don't find either that attractive and Natasha is hugely annoying. I just watched the interview and everything from her voice to the rubbish coming out of her mouth annoyed me.
> 
> Neither are a patch on Arianny, as long as she's there I don't care, but I'm happy if they get new girls to replace Logan and Natasha :thumb02:


LOL, it's a bad idea to get your hopes up that any of those girls will be anymore than a half-step up from retarded.


----------



## SigFig

AceFranklin88 said:


> Those aren't lips...That's a toe...


That's a knuckle.


----------



## michelangelo

This story is hardly tabloid worthy, but the constant turn over of ring/octagon girls is not great for the UFC's image. 

I also find it a bit strange that an organization as prestigious as the UFC would have such a hard time finding hot girls for it's promotion. The job is incredibly easy, the publicity second to none, yet the models they hire are just....

Something fishy is going on here for sure.


----------



## slugfest

adobostreak said:


> they should bring back this trio:
> 
> http://www.mmafightgirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ufc-ringgirls.j
> 
> niiiiiice toes!


----------



## swpthleg

michelangelo said:


> This story is hardly tabloid worthy, but the constant turn over of ring/octagon girls is not great for the UFC's image.
> 
> I also find it a bit strange that an organization as prestigious as the UFC would have such a hard time finding hot girls for it's promotion. The job is incredibly easy, the publicity second to none, yet the models they hire are just....
> 
> Something fishy is going on here for sure.


They don't have a hard time finding hot girls, it's quite the opposite, which is why there's such a high turnover rate.


----------



## Bob Pataki

swpthleg said:


> LOL, it's a bad idea to get your hopes up that any of those girls will be anymore than a half-step up from retarded.


You have a point, but Natasha was the worst we've seen by far. Imagine having to listen to that every day, I don't care how nice people think she is, that would drive any man insane :confused03:


----------



## coldcall420

420atalon said:


>


 
WOW....give Logan the MIC and she yaps away..WOW...pretty clear cut case here fellas, plus....god...that finger everytime I see this pic I shiver....why the hell would she ever stick that out there like that.......


Now...on the other hand...no pun intended Arianny is AGAIN showing why she is the finest UFC ring girl.....

She's hot and she doesnt yap.......

Logan isnt as hot as I thought.....that said I would give it to all three and be out like a theif in the night.....but Logan would get the least love with that corkscrew pinky.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## CornbreadBB

I would do all of the ring girls in half a second, but seriously....we need a girl with a lil badunkadunk, it doesn't need to be huge, just like, they can't find a natural chick with jugs and a nice tush? Really?! Size 6 is ******* fantastic!


----------



## swpthleg

CornbreadBB said:


> I would do all of the ring girls in half a second, but seriously....we need a girl with a lil badunkadunk, it doesn't need to be huge, just like, they can't find a natural chick with jugs and a nice tush? Really?! Size 6 is ******* fantastic!


In that world, size 6 is a fat cow, unless she's also 6 feet tall.


----------



## No_Mercy

As long as it's not Arianny!


----------



## After J

Spoken812 said:


> Koscheck has been in the UFC since TUF 1, he's a veteran and very well known/respected.


I know who Kos is, I was simply pointing out how whack he is and how much more my attention is on the girls than his sorry ass.


----------



## AceFranklin88

After J said:


> I know who Kos is, I was simply pointing out how whack he is and how much more my attention is on the girls than his sorry ass.


Koscheck is an excellent fighter is very entertaining. If you're more interested in watching the ring girls, maybe you need to discover the world of internet pr0n.


----------



## Diokhan

AceFranklin88 said:


> Koscheck is an excellent fighter is very entertaining. If you're more interested in watching the ring girls, maybe you need to discover the world of internet pr0n.


Was about to post about same thing before I scrolled down to your post. As much as I dislike Kos he does put up great fights. I don't watch mma for the ring girls although I don't mind them being the part of the shows.


----------



## Holy9

Why wouldn't Logan get her finger straightened? It probably wouldn't be that hard and probably wouldn't cost that much. They would just be breaking her finger and realigning it. a lot of those turned off by that finger wouldn't be if it wasn't an issue, and then if you still thought she wasn't a good looking gal you are nuts.


----------



## HexRei

^superficiality overload


----------



## Sekou

420atalon said:


>



wow...it took the UFC 13 years to find a sistren :laugh:


I guess barriers are being broken in Obama's new America...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

That makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## AceFranklin88

Holy9 said:


> Why wouldn't Logan get her finger straightened? It probably wouldn't be that hard and probably wouldn't cost that much. They would just be breaking her finger and realigning it. a lot of those turned off by that finger wouldn't be if it wasn't an issue, and then if you still thought she wasn't a good looking gal you are nuts.


Lolololololol


----------



## Kreed

swpthleg said:


> They *are* supposed to look pretty, be barely clothed and be airheads. They have all succeeded in fine style, it's just that there's 1000's more like them, and it's a revolving door.


 given that they have front row seats every card is it too much to expect them to be well versed in what they are watching but still remain pretty (and neutral) while being barely clothed?


----------



## Bob Pataki

Does everyone think there would be uproar if Arianny got the boot?


----------



## BobbyCooper

Bob Pataki said:


> Does everyone think there would be uproar if Arianny got the boot?


_I wouldn't watch the UFC anymore if this nightmare happens^^_


----------



## cabby

Not into blondes but that Wicks was something else


----------



## Keanman

I find it amusing these 2 sexy ladies were let go for saying what everybody was thinking and yet, Joe Rogan can run his mouth left, right and center about the most random shit *ahem, t-shirt smack down* and we still see his ugly mug at every PPV.

Double standard much?


----------



## BazDaManUk

that's harsh, considering its fkin Koscheck as well, he's a tool so they should've been let off, hopefully replaced by even hotter ring girls but who knows


----------



## capjo

The new UFC ring girl, Chandella Powell. Nice booty going on..for sure! 

It's shame to see Natasha go.


----------



## Harness

capjo said:


> The new UFC ring girl, Chandella Powell. Nice booty going on..for sure!
> 
> It's shame to see Natasha go.


not liking that six pack :thumbsdown:


----------



## Diokhan

Rogan will be pretty damn hard to replace, plus Rogan has made his living by being who he is; A guy who says what he thinks. Goldie is the one tossing random confusing comments, but even Goldie is hard to replace as most of the fans <3 him and his comments alot. Plus having a guy lik Goldie who doesn'y have as much knowledge as Joe there asking questions about stuff casual fans might be confused about too really helps.

Anyway, good luck finding a well known commentator with Rogan's experience and knowledge about the sport. Yet there is atleast 10 million girls (not exact number obviously) in the world that would qualify for ring girl position, prolly atleast 500,000 in USA alone.


----------



## After J

AceFranklin88 said:


> Koscheck is an excellent fighter is very entertaining. If you're more interested in watching the ring girls, maybe you need to discover the world of internet pr0n.


Kos is only entertaining if you like fake drama.


----------



## Sekou

cabby said:


> Not into blondes but that Wicks was something else


she looks like a peasant from 14th century Finland :thumbsdown:

Im not into the waifish blonde girl look....gimme a feminine woman with some thickness in her hips that actually looks like she can produce children.

Now thats my type of ring girl


----------



## BobbyCooper

_You mean something like that Sekou _


----------



## Sekou

BobbyCooper said:


> _You mean something like that Sekou _


AHHHH...a breathe of fresh air :thumb02:

I lived in a college town for years (San Diego) and I got tired of the waifish, blonde California girl look...its like eating rice everyday...it gets old


----------



## coldcall420

Bob Pataki said:


> Does everyone think there would be uproar if Arianny got the boot?


 
I would travel to Vegas and snap Dana's neck....




BobbyCooper said:


> _I wouldn't watch the UFC anymore if this nightmare happens^^_


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Actually watched the posted interview... my God, I can see why these women aren't paid to talk.

_'You can't fake a squinty eye and fight at the same time, like... you can only do one! So he was totally faking!'_

Still, t'is true... with all of the smack that Dana and Rogan talk, I think firing two girls over a relatively harmless comment is fairly harsh. That said, it's a man's world


----------



## TheAxeMurderer

Canadian Psycho said:


> Actually watched the posted interview... my God, I can see why these women aren't paid to talk.
> 
> _'You can't fake a squinty eye and fight at the same time, like... you can only do one! So he was totally faking!'_
> 
> Still, t'is true... with all of the smack that Dana and Rogan talk, I think firing two girls over a relatively harmless comment is fairly harsh. That said, it's a man's world


I think the thing might be that both dana (a promoter) and rogan (a commentator) are paid to talk, the girls arent..its still stupid but I can kinda almost maybe sorta see how it makes sense? whatever im pissed off I thought logan was hot


----------



## Canadian Psycho

True, but they're both still people at the end of the day, entitled to their own opinions and what-not. Oh, well. I'm not hung up over it. Wicks was cute, and I, too, thought Logan was entirely fine, but as has been said, rings girls come and go. Perhaps SF will pick up one or the other, or maybe both. I did find it funny that neither girl wanted to offend Arianny, so each plead the fifth when confronted with the 'third wheel' and 'mirror queen' questions, yet both were more than willing to punk Koscheck, lol.


----------



## AceFranklin88

After J said:


> Kos is only entertaining if you like fake drama.


AJ lost to a superior fighter even after blatantly throwing an illegal strike. He even poked him in the eye. After something like that happens, KOS is allowed to take some time off to recover. What difference does it make how he looked after it? He was poked in the eye and needed time to recover. Either way, AJ lost due to having 0 ground game. Not because he's an idiot who threw an illegal strike. So for the sake of everyone on the forum, get over it.


----------



## Halfraq9

swpthleg said:


> LOL, it's a bad idea to get your hopes up that any of those girls will be anymore than a half-step up from retarded.


hahahahaha - That funny Swp + repped


----------



## The Legacy

Nooo! I loved Natasha! She was my favourite. This sucks.


----------



## Bob Pataki

I'm not usually one for gossip but just seen this on Kos' twitter:



> JoshKoscheck
> 
> @JoshKoscheck Do u know if Wick/Logan got canned 4 talkin shit about Johnson pokin u n the eye(via @DrunkinMidget) they wher dog shit anyway


:thumb02:


----------



## Toxie

I didn't think Logan was any good and besides the fact that I didn't find her pretty, I didn't read much about Natasha. I think that the problem with these girls, excepting Arianny, is that they don't really care about MMA. Logan's interview in the UFC magazine was so lame. They need to find girls who are pretty and passionate about the sport. I'm not fully convinced with this new girl, perhaps because she doesn't have enough booty for my taste and her abs are a bit scary. We'll see.


----------



## HexRei

I vote Joanne from MMA Girls.

Very knowledgable about the sport, a big fan, AND pretty damn hot. Oh and she trains.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> I vote Joanne from MMA Girls.
> 
> Very knowledgable about the sport, a big fan, AND pretty damn hot. Oh and she trains.


I gotta say i never found her or her friend hot. They are knowledgeable though. I think they should do some interviews for the UFC or something.


----------



## HexRei

^revokin your straight card. she may not be the hottest girl ever but she's definitely not hard to look at and she's in great shape.

Anyway, it's not very likely that we'll ever find a gorgeous perfect-10 model who also happens to be highly intelligent, well-spoken, and a knowledgable fan of the sport, AND willing to work for a Zuffa salary. With everyone complaining about how Logan and Natasha weren't real fans of the sport you'd think people would be willing to compromise.


----------



## jasvll

Former Octagon Girls Discuss UFC Dismissals


> Rumors have circulated online that the reason behind Stanton's and Wicks' dismissals was due to both girls insinuating in a RawVegas.TV interview that Josh Koscheck faked an eye injury during his UFC 106 fight against Anthony Johnson. However, Stanton, a 21-year-old professional model from Florida, doesn't think those comments had anything to do with her contract not being renewed.
> 
> "I don't believe that. And actually nobody has ever confronted me about the interview or told me that I couldn't say anything about the fighters. I honestly think that they just wanted a new face. They want new girls, probably more fitting girls. Somebody who fits that ring girl stereotype with the big boobs and what not. So I just think they want fresh faces and probably somebody a little older and, I don't know, ring girl-ish," she said.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> ^revokin your straight card. she may not be the hottest girl ever but she's definitely not hard to look at and she's in great shape.
> 
> Anyway, it's not very likely that we'll ever find a gorgeous perfect-10 model who also happens to be highly intelligent, well-spoken, and a knowledgable fan of the sport, AND willing to work for a Zuffa salary. With everyone complaining about how Logan and Natasha weren't real fans of the sport you'd think people would be willing to compromise.


Id rather go with hot then smart on this one. I dont need to watch some average girl strutting her stuff each round. Ring girls are meant to be hot. My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## CornbreadBB

New ring girl got a little Edith thing going on. That being said, it's nice having some color around the octagon.


----------



## sworddemon

No big loss. I didn't find either of those chicks hot at all. Logan looks like a little boy who needs a sandwich.


----------



## BrutalKO

...I didn't think Natasha was all that anyway. Dime a dozen blonde. I'm surprised Logan is gone. I thought she was pretty cute with a nice smile. Glad they still have Arianny. I always thought she was tops..:thumbsup:


----------



## js1316

Oh my God that finger will give me nightmares...nasty. Never saw that before


----------



## TraMaI

Man, logan was so hot too


----------



## jeffmantx

Yea forget Brock Lesnar firing Logan Stanton will be the downfall of the UFC. Crap the news just keeps getting worse.


----------



## MMAniac

uh ohhhhhhhhh poor logan and her weird finger


----------



## MikeHawk

I'm fine with them being cut. Logan was cute, Natasha wasn't though.

But, who cares as long as we still have this


----------



## chilo

420atalon said:


> Yay, no more crooked finger... Losing Natasha Wicks kind of sucks though.
> 
> Odd that they would get booted for commenting on Koscheck's eye poke(which I kind of do think was faked).


awe, and i liked meh sig, now i gots to change it


----------



## mohod1982

UFC doesnt even need ring girls..


----------



## SpecC

mohod1982 said:


> UFC doesnt even need ring girls..


you mean we're actually supposed to listen to corners in between rounds? What kind of nonsense is this?


----------



## HexRei

MikeHawk said:


> I'm fine with them being cut. Logan was cute, Natasha wasn't though.
> 
> But, who cares as long as we still have this


the things i would do to that vagina.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I don't know why, but this thread is growing on me.


----------



## swpthleg

Some of the girls I've seen in this thread give me hope that the UFC might find a half smart, cute girl who trains and has some knowledge and appreciation for the sport.

I KNOW they're out there. There was one in this thread, and I know there are others.


----------



## Bob Pataki

SpecC said:


> you mean we're actually supposed to listen to corners in between rounds? What kind of nonsense is this?


LOL brilliant.

Lets just turn this into an Arianny appreciation thread.




























:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides

Uh, er, thread derailed in a, um, good way.


----------



## SUR1109

i dont think they should hav cut them for tht 
but hell yea god love her i mean arianny of course:drool01:


----------



## Bob Pataki

I've thought it for a long time, she is actually perfect. Some more evidence, in more subtle format:


----------



## Wookie

Oh well ring girls are a dime a dozen. It's not like it requires more than being able to hold signs and walk. Shit drunken hobo's could do their job. Anyways hopefully they find some decent looking girl next door types. ( I've always thought it is funny how the UFC tries to be more classy than Strikeforce when it comes to their ringside entertainment.)


----------



## coldcall420

I loves me some Arianny......:confused02:


----------



## Crester

Any announcements on what the two ex-UFC girls are doing after this?

I wonder if Strikeforce will hire former UFC girls in addition to former UFC talent... lol


----------



## hommage1985

It doesn't take much to get fired by the UFC mafia.


----------



## SideWays222

jeffmantx said:


> Yea forget Brock Lesnar firing Logan Stanton will be the downfall of the UFC. Crap the news just keeps getting worse.


Brock Lesnar fired Logan??? Man the guy must have a man crush on koscheck. Also why does Brock have the power to fire people???


----------



## coldcall420

Bob Pataki said:


> LOL brilliant.
> 
> Lets just turn this into an Arianny appreciation thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


 
Def the best pic great find Bob....:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

I found you, miss new booty!


----------



## gwabblesore

capjo said:


>


Wow look at her face in the first pic and look at her stomach in the fourth pic. This girl is not hot. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DragonStriker

Wow both were cut damn that is shocking.


----------



## swpthleg

I thought it was all about ass, and this new girl has a nice one.


----------



## Legend

Loving the pictures in here


----------



## coldcall420

Legend said:


> Loving the pictures in here


 
Love these:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/43901-my-thoughts-arianny-celeste.html


and these...

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/26913-i-love-arianny-celeste.html


Your Welcome in advance!!!:thumb03:


----------



## swpthleg

I want to be that pretty brown color, all the time.

How come the ring girls don't have super sweet stripper names, like Amber Rose Nicole Lynn? Everybody knows those are the hottest, klassiest names for a cute girl who doesn't wear very many clothes!!


----------



## Terry77

Discussion of boob size for ring girls > WEC + Strikeforce


----------



## chilo

HexRei said:


> the things i would do to that vagina.


i would definitely knock her up:innocent01:


----------



## kantowrestler

*Ok...*

I'd prefer an anal creampie...this thread just turned awkward is all I can say!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

kantowrestler said:


> I'd prefer an anal creampie...*this thread just turned awkward is all I can say!*


Indeed! Maybe because of this...



kantowrestler said:


> *I'd prefer an anal creampie*...this thread just turned awkward is all I can say!


:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

*Awkward*

I meant it got awkward before I made that comment, but you can't deny you would want to do something similar!


----------



## gwabblesore

swpthleg said:


> I thought it was all about ass, and this new girl has a nice one.


A girl can be hot with an average or less than average ass, and the same with tits. The face is just a deal breaker. This girl is going to easily go down as the UFC's ugliest ring girl in recent history (can't say I remember the ring girls from back in Hackney ball shot days).


----------



## kantowrestler

*Early Octagon Girls*

The earliest that I can remember is Amber Nicole Miller and Rachelle Leah, both of them hot!


----------



## BobbyCooper

gwabblesore said:


> A girl can be hot with an average or less than average ass, and the same with tits. The face is just a deal breaker. This girl is going to easily go down as the UFC's ugliest ring girl in recent history (can't say I remember the ring girls from back in Hackney ball shot days).


_Exactly she really isn't pretty at all :thumbsdown:_


----------



## kantowrestler

*Isn't Pretty*

Wasn't the first time that the UFC has made a huge mistake!


----------



## limba

NOOOO !!!
Let's face it. 
the girls aren't the main reason why we watch the UFC. But, in time you get to enjoy their presence, more and more, they become more familliar..and so on.
I feel a bit sorry they were cut, but we still have Arianny :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

kantowrestler said:


> I'd prefer an anal creampie...this thread just turned awkward is all I can say!


It was not awkward prior to this comment. Not a bit.

This post did catapult us straight to ickyville, however.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

swpthleg said:


> It was not awkward prior to this comment. Not a bit.
> 
> This post did catapult us straight to *ickyville*, however.


Where is that place? It seems like a nice town to move to.


----------



## Iuanes

Wow. Every time I visit the UFC section I expect this thread to be off the first page and it just isn't.


Good work everybody.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Where is that place? It seems like a nice town to move to.


It's a suburb of Wisconsin.


----------



## swpthleg

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Where is that place? It seems like a nice town to move to.


It is my gym whenever there's old fat dudes who smelled like ass BEFORE they worked up a sweat.


----------



## xeberus

kantowrestler said:


> I'd prefer an anal creampie...this thread just turned awkward is all I can say!


*is summoned to thread*


:confused05:

anyways, you guys are hating on that black girl... but... me likey

big booty, nice breasts and very fit... mhmm its my duty to please that booty


----------



## gwabblesore

xeberus said:


> *is summoned to thread*
> 
> 
> :confused05:
> 
> anyways, you guys are hating on that black girl... but... me likey
> 
> big booty, nice breasts and very fit... mhmm its my duty to please that booty


Her body's okay (though her abs look pretty gross in that one pic of her laughing; I'd imagine they don't look like that as long as she's not flexing) but her face is just not attractive in the least. I find it a little masculine and gorilla-ish and not sexy in any way. It just baffles me that in a sea of super hot chicks (I mean that's the _only_ necessary quality for a ring girl) they pick this girl.


----------



## Josh Jones III

Sad to see Natasha go but I won't miss Logan repeatedly confusing me and making me think she's Arianny. (Well, she's a poor man's Arianny).


----------



## swpthleg

Josh Jones III said:


> Sad to see Natasha go but I won't miss Logan repeatedly confusing me and making me think she's Arianny. (Well, she's a poor man's Arianny).


They didn't give Natasha a fair shake. She would have been even more smoking hot without the Long Island 1988 hair.


----------



## bigcurles8

Bring back logan, met her in Dublin and she was sound and hot very hot


----------



## Ape City

Bring them both back. This new chick they got isn't that hot in comparison.


----------



## Nefilim777

bigcurles8 said:


> Bring back logan, met her in Dublin and she was sound and hot very hot


Are you a fellow dub?


----------



## Dakota?

I miss Natasha  she was so hot...

Need some blondes in there to mix it up.

The new girl just doesnt compare to her..


----------



## BobbyCooper

Yea plz bring Logan back! The new girl is really ugly..


----------



## The Horticulturist

I noticed Logan observing Joe Daddy's undies at the weigh in, maybe that's it.

This is a long thread, sorry if someone made that joke already.


----------



## xeberus

I want natasha back. 

She reminds me of this one girl I used to know, the "fish" that got away. I would have done unholy things to that girl...


----------



## Dakota?

xeberus said:


> I want natasha back.
> 
> She reminds me of this one girl I used to know, the "fish" that got away. I would have done unholy things to that girl...


Right there with you brutha..... mmmmmm look at her.....

The devil himself would be in shock of the things i would do to her.


----------



## coldcall420

xeberus said:


> I want natasha back.
> 
> She reminds me of this one girl I used to know, the "fish" that got away. I would have done unholy things to that girl...


 
Logan can take that goofy finger and her ability to babble like i have never heard and stay gone.....Xeberus is right on the money here....bring back the blonde!!!!!


----------



## SOCALBEAST

i am not a fan of freckles.


----------



## Bob Pataki

As long as Arianny is there who cares?


----------



## swpthleg

Haaayyyy!! she got hold of some of those chicken cutlet thingies!!!

I thought she was cute. I don't get why the UFC dumped her or Logan.


----------



## Wookie

They should bring back Natasha. Don't really care about Logan.


----------



## swpthleg

You guys best believe all the ring girls check out the fighters' packages. It's a perk.

Or something.


----------



## Zenhalo

Put a bag over her head and bring back Edith.


----------



## Life B Ez

As long as Arianny is still around I don't care. She's the only one I find remotely attractive. Well as attractive as a girl that walks around in a bikini and hold a sign for a living can be.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Dang the UFC's cutting anyone they can.


----------



## Life B Ez

Indestructibl3 said:


> Dang the UFC's cutting anyone they can.


Times are tough man........


----------



## Dakota?

SOCALBEAST said:


> i am not a fan of freckles.


Your not a fan of vagina? :wink01:


----------



## wolunt

I miss Wicks, she was the type of girl you wouldn't bring home to mom. She seemed to have a wild and fun side to her.


----------



## JimmyJames

This is old news, who dragged this thread out of the graveyard??????????


----------

